# How to safely use ceramic heat emitter??



## Avocado034 (Nov 5, 2008)

I recently purchased a black heat ceramic heat emitter from bigappleherp.com and WHOA is it HOTTTT!! It is so hot, I can smell it (like a hair flat iron) and I am worried I am going to start a fire from either it melting the clamp lamp, igniting the spagnum moss or the curtains or wall on fire! I'm also afraid I am going to fry the torts. I bought it because the redlight I was using does not work well well temps get below about 50 outside, but I don't want to fry my torts or burn down the house! 

Is there a specific light bulb holder I need- any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Itort (Nov 5, 2008)

I use a reflector designed for a brooder lamp rated at 250 watts. It has a ceramic socket and loop for hanging. I suspend it about 18 to 24 inches above (adjusting for correct temperature).


----------



## Chucky (Nov 6, 2008)

Avocato, I answered you in another forum but just in case you don't see it, here's my reply again.

I've been using them for going on 4 years now and never had a problem but I have always used a ceramic/porceline fixture. You'll have to wire it up yourself or if you don't feel good about doing it yourself you can find someone who can do it for you but they are really safe. Here's a couple of
pics.
















If you notice, the ceramic holder is sitting on a thin piece of plywood and it does not burn it at all.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2008)

They usually do smell the first time you turn them on. Its just the dust and debris that has accumulated while its been stored that burns. It won't catch on fire.

Yvonne


----------



## Avocado034 (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'm going to home depot to find a porelain thing like yours and attempt to rig one up. Thanks!!


----------



## Chucky (Nov 6, 2008)

Just make sure that you put some electrical tape over the contacts where the wires go. You do not want them to be visible and able to touch....if you do, it will be a SHOCKING experience.

Oh, and too be able to adjust the temp of the emitter, you can get a light dimmer switch like this one.


----------



## james (Nov 7, 2008)

i've heard not to use a ceramic heater on a dimmer. is this true?


----------



## Chucky (Nov 7, 2008)

I've been using them going on 4 years and have had no problems except for one that was bad from the factory and I just returned it for another one.

You have to make sure though that the dimmer switch you use is able to handle the wattage/current that the heat emitters will use.


----------



## james (Nov 7, 2008)

cool, thanks Chucky


----------

